# adoption in kent



## Boomerang girl (Jan 24, 2004)

Hello, after our unsuccessful DI attempts and the lack of donor sperm about we have decided to adopt. So far we have the info pack, have sent back our letter a month ago and are still waiting for a date for an information evening. anyone else out there been through or going through adoption in kent? We are looking for an infant and yes we know there are not many infants avail for placement.
kylie(boomerang girl)


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Hi Kylie
Welcome to our world!! 

Cannot comment about adopting in Kent, as we don't live down near you (we are up in Yorkshire), but I know how daunting and scary it is to make that initial step from treatment to adoption. 
We made the move in January and after a 2 month wait (to see through the 6month gap after IVF) we went to the info session in March.
Although we have been told about the long waits involved, so far we have had our checks and references completed and things seem to be moving along nicely.
We too are after a baby (0-2years) - I don't think there are as few as people have suggested. We are quite hopeful of getting an infant.
So hold onto that dream and best of luck.
Please let us know how you get on.
x


----------



## Boomerang girl (Jan 24, 2004)

Thanks for that support!
everyone stresses at the start there are "very very few healthy babies" but then we know of several couples who have been given babies and they were all older than us, I have been told we are quite young to adopt (31 &33) as these days couples generally persue treatment for longer. Ltes hope kent gets their act together and has an info evening soon.


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Hi Kylie

Different social services departments work in different ways. I can't comment for Kent, I am going through Wolverhampton. 

They didn't do an information meeting, they sent an SW round and we filled in some forms, had a chat about the process and decided if we wanted to continue. However we looked into going with another local authority and they would not let you progress until you had been to the open evening.

We are now approved and just waiting for a match. we are going for a sbling group of 2 under 4's.

I think the situation changes regularly on the age bracket of children available, but it is down to alot more than just age and health. We had a delay of about 5 months between our course and home study because the local authority had an influx of 5-8 year olds.

I wish you all the luck with your journey. there are about 6 of us now on the "Starting the journey" thread, all at different stages along the way. Feel free to join us and keep us posted with how you are getting along.

Good luck
Love
Karen x


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Kylie, I don't know much about adoption (sorry) but I saw your post via ruth on talk boards, and just decided to hunt you down!! 
My fingers are crossed tightly for you, and I hope that you get your dreams come true very soon- been missing chatting with you, if you fancy a natter, I'm in chat tonight 8-10pm, if not, I'm often in there anyways, or just IM me!
Hugs
Marie xx


----------



## JoE (Dec 18, 2003)

Hi Kylie
I've just seen your post from a while ago and was just wondering how you were getting on? I live in Kent too and although I am undergoing treatment at the moment, adoption is something me and DH have started to consider. Can you give me any feedback on your findings? Hope its all going well for you.
Joanna


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

Hi Kylie,

myself and DH have also had conflicting information about the age of children available. We were initially told that they would not assess anyone who only wanted pre-school children, so we're being assessed for 0-8 which is a pretty huge age span. But when we had our first meeting of the homestudy our social worker said as we are so young (30 and 31) why weren't we going for a baby 

I suspect the initial thing might have been as a filtering process almost as a test to see how committed we were?? 

My DH doesn't agree with me on this, but I do feel that we're being made to wait longer than others (on our prep. course) and can only conclude that it's cos we're 10 years younger than the others?? Anyone else found this? Probably just me being paranoid!

Better go do my homework now......have to write a description on my DH's personality!!

XXRuth.


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Kylie and Ruth

The situation on avilable children varies all the time. When we were approved in April for 2 under 4's there were none in our area. Now 8 weeks on we have had 11 considered matches and this has just been narrowed down to 4.

There is a magazine called Be My Parent which has the profiles of children in across the UK of all different ages who have been unable to be placed in there local area, either because there are not adopters for their needs or they may have specific needs themselves. Anyone who is approved can approach BAAF to be considered as adopters for these children.

Hope you get some clearer answers soon. Feel free to join us on the starting the journey thread to share in your experiences.

Good luck
Love
Karen x


----------



## Boomerang girl (Jan 24, 2004)

Hiya all,
Well we finally have the adoption information evening this week so after wednesday I should know a little more and maybe I will be a little less stressed about the whole thing(I hate not knowing!)
I am keeping an adoption diary on the fertilityzone website. I do know that my dog has to be assessed- what a laugh! hope he doesn't need to be clever- just good with kids- because he's a bit mad and thick- he is a springer spaniel.
thanks for the good wishes i am off to check out the starting the journey thread
kylie
x


----------

